
Ask HN: How to talk to users? - dayve
I often see a lot of advice on &#x27;talking to users&#x27; as fundamental to understanding their needs, building a product they love &amp; running a profitable startup. However, it seems there is a right way to talk to users &amp; perhaps, steer conversations in a way that provides you valuable insights or gets you closer to what their pain points are. How do you ideally talk to users, most especially if you&#x27;re trying to validate a B2B idea?
======
through
Don't you mean talking to humans that you work with and build solutions for?
The term 'user' depersonalises the relationship, and yes, you do need to take
care, and so do they, but there are better means. Structure your business
relationship and build order first to maintain clarity should the need arise.
Bind that agreement on ethics not need. If you do not want a relationship with
clients or prospective clients, perhaps use your engineering skills in an
existing organisation that shields you from the interaction. Otherwise, honest
personal contact is best. Your abilities should be evident in response to
need, not assertion of need. Be prepared to skilfully manage emergency
situations that are not your own.

------
mindcrime
[http://momtestbook.com/](http://momtestbook.com/)

Also see the first couple of chapters of _The Four Steps To The Epiphany_ by
@sgblank.

------
nektro
like, actually talk to them. use Twitter, be active on forums, etc. and
continue to do so after launch so that you can see how they respond. don't
add/drop features purely based on telemetry. remember the things using your
software are people and not just data points.

